# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Το καλοκαιρινό meeting του awmn

## dti

Λίγο πριν τις διακοπές του καλοκαιριού, προγραμματίζουμε ένα μεγάλο ανοιχτό meeting για όλα τα νέα και παλαιά μέλη.

Σκεφτόμαστε να κάνουμε κι αυτή τη συνάντηση στο γνωστό πλέον Καφέ Φλόγα, στο Αλσος Βεΐκου στο Γαλάτσι. Οι λόγοι που επιλέγουμε το συγκεκριμένο σημείο είναι οτι καλύπτεται η γύρω περιοχή από το awmn, υπάρχει πρόσβαση στη dsl μου  ::  , έχει πρίζες για ρεύμα σε αρκετά σημεία δίπλα στα τραπεζάκια, μας έχουν συνηθίσει πλέον, είναι κάπου στη μέση μεταξύ βορείων και νοτίων προαστίων και γενικά είναι *cool* μέρος!

Λόγω του οτι τα ΠαρασκευοΣαββατοΚύριακα πολλοί από μας φεύγουν εκτός Αθήνας, προτείνω η συνάντηση να πραγματοποιηθεί την *Τρίτη 22/7 στις 8:30 μ.μ.*

Πέρα από τη γνωριμία με τα νέα μέλη, θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία για επίλυση αποριών, θα μοιραστεί ο εξοπλισμός που έχει παραγγελθεί από αρκετούς 
και θα γίνει μία γενική ενημέρωση από την προσωρινή Διοικούσα Επιτροπή στα τρέχοντα θέματα που έχουν σχέση:
- με το Σύλλογο, 
- τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές (ΕΕΤΤ, κλπ.), 
- διαδικασίες για μοίρασμα adsl συνδέσεων 
- free-spots

Να είστε όλοι εκεί! Θα περάσουμε καλά!  ::

----------


## Johny

Γιατι 8:30 το βραδυ? λιγο πιο νωρις??
Γιατι για εμας που ειμαστε χωρις μεταφορικο μεσο πως θα γυρισουμε απο κει περα!!εκτος αν τελιωνουν νωρις τα meeting ωστε να εχει τρενο  ::

----------


## dti

Ε, όλο και κάποιος θα παρευρίσκεται από Καλλιθέα για να σε μεταφέρει πίσω.
Από routing ...άλλο τίποτε!!!

----------


## wiresounds

> Γιατι 8:30 το βραδυ? λιγο πιο νωρις??
> Γιατι για εμας που ειμαστε χωρις μεταφορικο μεσο πως θα γυρισουμε απο κει περα!!εκτος αν τελιωνουν νωρις τα meeting ωστε να εχει τρενο


Όλο και κάποιος με αυτοκίνητο θα σε κατεβάσει.

Από Καλλιθέα κάποιος που θα έρθει, ας συνεννοηθεί με το παιδί.

----------


## xaotikos

Εμείς οι ξενιτεμένοι θα αρκεστούμε στην wifi2internet κάλυψή σου Δαμιανέ. Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν αρκετές κάμερες γιατί υπάρχουν ορισμένες φάτσες που θέλω να τις δω από πολλές γωνίες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wintech2003

I'll be there too!  :: 

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει πληροφορίες για το πώς θα φτάσω εκεί με συγκοινωνίες? Έρχομαι απο Χαλκίδα με το ΚΤΕΛ οπότε κατεβαίνω στον σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού στα Κάτω Πατήσια... μετα?  :: 

Thnx!

----------


## dti

Μετά...
- παίρνεις ένα ταξί, του λες Αλσος Βεΐκου, μπροστά στην είσοδο που είναι το Σινέ Γαλάτσι, προχωράς λίγο πιο πάνω από το σινεμά που είναι μέσα στο Αλσος και βλέπεις το Κολυμβητήριο. Πάνω από τα αποδυτήρια του Κολυμβητηρίου είναι το Καφέ Φλόγα.

- παίρνεις τον Ηλεκτρικό προς Α. Πατήσια. Κατεβαίνεις εκεί και περνάς απέναντι από την εκκλησία της Α. Βαρβάρας, η οδός λέγεται Αγ. Λαύρας.
Προχωράς κάπου 100-150 μέτρα μέχρι να βρεις τη στάση του λεωφορείου 444 (Στ. Ανω Πατησίων-Χαλάνδρι). Ζητάς από τον οδηγό να σε ειδοποιήσει όταν φθάσετε στο Αλσος Βεΐκου. Κατεβαίνεις και προχωράς αρκετά, μέχρι να βρεις την είσοδο προς το Σινέ Γαλάτσι.

- παίρνεις τον Ηλεκτρικό και το Μετρό και κατεβαίνεις στο σταθμό της Πανεπιστημίου. Μπροστά από την Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη περνά το λεωφορείο Ακαδημία-Γαλάτσι (608 νομίζω). Το παίρνεις και κατεβαίνεις στη στάση του Αλσους Βεΐκου. Προχωράς μέχρι να βρεις την είσοδο προς το Σινέ Γαλάτσι.
Αυτή η εναλλακτική περίπτωση προτείνεται λόγω των πολύ συχνών δρομολογίων του λεωφορείου Ακαδημία-Γαλάτσι.

----------


## Johny

Λαμια παει η αλσος βεϊκου?  ::

----------


## racer

Egw eimai mesa  :: 

Mia diefkrinisi mono, to alsos veikou einai epi tis l. veikou opos pame pros olympiako stadio deksia ?

----------


## dti

Ναι εκεί είναι...

----------


## pavlidisd

Ωραία θα έρθω και εγώ! Ελπίζω να αποκομίσω γνώσεις που θα αποδειχθούν πολύτιμες....  ::

----------


## wintech2003

dti σε ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ πολύ!

Είσαι φοβερος!  :: 

Τα λέμε με όλους την Τρίτη

----------


## ioworm

...ειλικρινά δε σας καταλαβαίνω! 
Έχω πλέον την αίσθηση ότι συμμετέχετε όλοι σας σε μια συνομοσία, που αποκλειστικό σκοπό της έχει να οργανώνει να συμβαίνουν όλα, αμέσως μόλις τελείώνει η εξεταστική κάθε τυπικού επαρχιώτη φοιτητή, όταν δηλαδή ή είναι αναγκασμένος να πηγαίνει στο σπίτι του για να δει τους αγανακτησμένους, από την πολύμηνη καθυστέρηση γονείς του, ή όταν πηγαίνει να κάνει την πρακτική του ή τα δύο παραπάνω μαζί και όχι απαραίτητα με αυτή τη σειρά. 

Εντάξει με την πρώτη συμαντικότατη ομαδική με τις prism καρτούλες, εντάξει και με εκείνη με τους feeders, ok, αλλά να χάνει κανείς και το καλοκαιρινό meeting του awmn για μόλις 2 (ολογραφώς: 'δύο') μέρες, είναι πάρα πολύ. Αρκετά!

Δε θα σχολιάσω το πόσο καμένη ήταν και αυτή η εξεταστική, έιναι εκτός topic, άσχετο σα να λέμε. 

...αυτά. Τελείωσα! Πάω να φτιάξω τη βαλίτσα μου. $##$%!#$$$#!!! 

P.S. Περιμέουμε δημοσίευση πρακτικών, αναφορά στις κορυφέες ατάκες, φοτογραφίες ή/και video, σχόλια για τον καφέ που θα ρίξει κάποιος (σχεδόν) κατα λάθος σε κάποιου άλλου το laptop, κάλυψη της πορείας του WWF για τα νεκρά πτηνά που θα κατακλέισουν το μέρος από την παρουσίαση της νέας cantennaς η οποία θα αποτελεί τροποποιημένο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων δυνδεδεμένο με μετασχηματιστή της ΔΕΗ κτλ.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά δεν το κάνουμε Παρασκευή που βολεύει καλύτερα ? Ή θα φύγετε για Σαββατοκύριακο ?

----------


## dti

Θα είμαι διακοπές την άλλη Παρασκευή. Το ίδιο πιστεύω και αρκετοί άλλοι, καθώς τώρα τελειώνουν οι εξετάσεις και πλησιάζει ο Αύγουστος...

----------


## kabaiver

Άντε μπράβο ρε παιδιά. Ευκαρία να έρθω κι εγώ για πρώτη μου φορά και να γνωριστούμε. Τα λέμε εκεί.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ok then τα λέμε την Τρίτη...

----------


## CyberFreak

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί επειδή είναι κάπως μακρία από το Αιγάλεω... Θα προσπαθήσω πάντος να έρθω!!!!

----------


## fulljazz

Cyberfreak αν είναι κανονίζυμε να βρεθύμε κάπου να πάμε μαζί με το αυτοκίνητο. Μπορούμε να έρθεις με τον Sekos αν έρτθει στείλε μου pm το τηλέφωνο για να κανονίσουμε!!  ::   ::

----------


## AIRSPACE

Οκ Δαμιανέ θα έρθω και εγώ εχούμε καιρό να τα πούμε

----------


## dalai

ean kalif8ei meso internet i sinantisi(pragma diskolo nomizo) doste parakalo plirofories gia to pos 8a to doume.
Ena foto album kai entiposeis nomizo oti einai sigoura sta sxedia sas

----------


## drf

και έλεγα που θα βγάλω καλές φωτογραφίες πριν φύγω για διακοπές...!!!  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

To meeting egine.. photos den blepo omos!!!! (na doume kai osoi den irthan ti egine, poioi pigan, na sxoliasoume kanenan... kserete tora...)

----------


## Saxtus

> To meeting egine.. photos den blepo omos!!!! (na doume kai osoi den irthan ti egine, poioi pigan, na sxoliasoume kanenan... kserete tora...)


Όποιος δεν έχει server μπορεί να ανεβάσει τις photos που τράβηξε *εδώ* (κι εγώ εκεί θα βάλω τις δικές μου) ώστε να τις πάρει ο όποιος υπεύθυνος και να τις βάλει στην κατάλληλη περιοχή του AWMN.

----------


## drf

ήταν ένα ζεστό απόγευμα του Ιούλη....





η συνέχια σε λίγο...!!!




thanks saxtus θα σου ανεβάσω τα σχετικα σε λίγο..!  ::

----------


## cp

Για δώστε λεπτομέρειες σε εμάς που δεν μπορέσαμε να έρθουμε. Τι ειπώθηκε; Γιατί δεν καλύφθηκε ασύρματα, ή μήπως κάτι έγινε αλλά δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι;

----------


## drf

Ολοκλήρωσα το ανέβασμα στο server με τις φωτογραφίες από δικιά μου μεριά! 


Ολη η "συλλογή" βρίσκεται στο: http://gallery.saxtus.gr/AWMN20030722 δώστε λίγο χρόνο και δείτε και τις 5 σελίδες... !!  ::  


Special Thanks to *Jonick33* !


ακολουθούν μερικές ενδεικτικές...

 

*ibook router* !  ::  


*8eos wirelessnet.universe*
 

*kataxrisi photografikou tripoda*



*dti speaking*

----------


## drf

επίσεις μπορεί κάποιος να γράψει ποιοί είμασταν;  ::

----------


## Saxtus

> δώστε λίγο χρόνο και δείτε και τις 5 σελίδες...


Καταπληκτικές photos! Έκανα να βγαίνουν περισσότερες ανά σελίδα οπότε δεν είναι 5 σελίδες πλέον.
Προτείνω να επιλέξετε την λειτουργία SLIDESHOW με το effect PIXELATE για να τις δειτε όλες.

Edit: ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ σε όσους ανεβάζουν πολλές μαζί: μπορείτε να ανεβάζετε μέχρι 10MB κάθε φορά. Αν σας βγαίνουν πιο πολύ, βάλτε λιγότερες και ύστερα πηγαίνετε πάλι στο add photos για να ανεβάσετε την επόμενη φουρνιά με photos...

----------


## dti

*Thanks* saxtus! Πολύ καλό!

----------


## dti

> επίσεις μπορεί κάποιος να γράψει ποιοί είμασταν;


Σίγουρα θα ξεχάσουμε κάποιους! 
Είμασταν κάπου 70 άτομα ... μέσα σε περίοδο διακοπών  :: 

Ραντεβού ξανά το Σεπτέμβριο, οπότε και θα κάνουμε τη Γενική μας Συνέλευση. (Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ψάχνουμε από τώρα για το χώρο, καθώς προβλέπεται ακόμη μεγαλύτερη κοσμοσυρροή)!  ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> επίσεις μπορεί κάποιος να γράψει ποιοί είμασταν; 
> 
> 
> Σίγουρα θα ξεχάσουμε κάποιους! 
> Είμασταν κάπου 70 άτομα ... μέσα σε περίοδο διακοπών 
> 
> Ραντεβού ξανά το Σεπτέμβριο, οπότε και θα κάνουμε τη Γενική μας Συνέλευση. (Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ψάχνουμε από τώρα για το χώρο, καθώς προβλέπεται ακόμη μεγαλύτερη κοσμοσυρροή)!


χμμ καμία καλή σχολή να μας προσφέρει το αμφιθέατρό της ;  ::  

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> *Thanks* saxtus! Πολύ καλό!


Εννέα (9) Μπράβο στους Saxtus και drf.
Το δέκατο Μπράβο περιμένει εκείνο το καλό παιδί που θα κάνει τις σελίδες με τις φωτογραφίες, mirror στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Αν εμείς δεν εμπλουτίζουμε το δίκτυό μας με περιεχόμενο, ποιός θα το κάνει; Τι λέτε Spirosco, GRGS, Cyberfreak γιά να θυμηθώ κάποιους ασύρματούς μου γείτονες.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> *Thanks* saxtus! Πολύ καλό!
> 
> 
> Εννέα (9) Μπράβο στους Saxtus και drf.
> Το δέκατο Μπράβο περιμένει εκείνο το καλό παιδί που θα κάνει τις σελίδες με τις φωτογραφίες, mirror στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.
> 
> Αν εμείς δεν εμπλουτίζουμε το δίκτυό μας με περιεχόμενο, ποιός θα το κάνει; Τι λέτε Spirosco, GRGS, Cyberfreak γιά να θυμηθώ κάποιους ασύρματούς μου γείτονες.


για όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο έχω τις φωτογραφίες σε πλήρη ανάλυση 2560χ1960  ::

----------


## cp

> ...για όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο έχω τις φωτογραφίες σε πλήρη ανάλυση 2560χ1960


 Ανέβασε τις φωτό σου στο ftp μου (ftp://cp.awmn user:awmn pass:awmn) για να φτιάξω καμιά σελιδούλα στο Dreamweaver.
Οσο για το χώρο της Συνέλευσης να θυμίσω (στον dti) ότι υπάρχει η αίθουσα του ΙΜΕ (http://www.fhw.gr) και μάλιστα έχουμε στήσει τον κόμβο world εκεί, πράγμα που θα διευκολύνει αφάνταστα.
Μπράβο για όσους πήγαν (και ήταν πολλοί). Και προφανώς εντυπωσιάστηκαν από τα ...μηχανάκια της Apple  ::  . Ετσι για να ευλογούμε τα γένια μας...

----------


## wintech2003

Πάντως και εγώ που ήρθα απο Χαλκίδα είδα και έμαθα πολλά από κοντά (btw: είμαι εντελώς ασχετος απο wireless) και ετσι τώρα πιστευω θα ξεκινήσω πιο χαλαρά και πιο σίγουρος το δικτυο εδώ.

Αναμφισβήτητα ήταν μια πολύ καλή συναντηση και σίγουρα θα είμαι παρόν και σε όλες όσες ακολουθήσουν... (ασχετα αν εφτασα 4 στην Χαλκιδα και 8:30 πήγα δουλεια...  ::  c'est la vie! όπως λένε και οι Γάλλοι  :: )

Ο Midfox με επεισε να μάθω Linux  ::  κατεβασα ήδη το redhat και κατεβάζω το slackware και φυσικα έχω κατεβάσει και καμια 20αρια e-books για linux απο Kazaa  ::  (ζήτω η dsl!!) Καλό διάβασμα και παίδεμα!!  :: 

Thnx for everything!

----------


## dti

Welcome wintech2003 !  ::

----------


## Saxtus

> για όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο έχω τις φωτογραφίες σε πλήρη ανάλυση 2560χ1960


Εγώ ανέβασα τις δικές μου σε πλήρη ανάλυση (2272 x 1704).

----------


## sotiris

an kai itane to proto mou meeting (kai den mporo na sigkrino),emeina ekpliktos apo to kefi kai tin zontania ton melon tou awmn.egine fanero oti to awmn einai enas zontanos ,gematos igeia organismos,geometrika auxanomenos,me poli kala katartismena meloi,kai pano apola agapi gia auto pou kanoun (to simantikotero pisteuo).
sinxaritiria stous palious,stous diorganotes,kai kali sinexia sto mellon.


ps: saxtus poli oraia i gallery!

Sotiris Sotiriou
Electrical Engineer

----------


## wiresounds

*wiresounds proudly presents*

*"Τα χρονικά του καλοκαιρινού meeting"*

*Disclaimer:* Οι διάλογοι και τα ονόματα μπορεί και να είναι φανταστικά.

----------


## wiresounds

*Επεισόδιο 2*

----------


## mindfox

Γιάννη, πατσίσαμε την οθόνη και μου χρωστάς ένα UPS 3KVA καθώς και ενα μεροκάματο για την καθαρίστρια... Χάλια το έκανα το γραφείο μου...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kostas

Μπράβο ρε wiresounds, γέλασα με την ψυχή μου. Μ' έκανες να μετανιώσω που δεν ήμουν εκεί.

----------


## kabaiver

Να και μερικές από τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες. Ας με ειδοποιήσει κάποιος αν πρέπει να μπουν μαζί με τις άλλες (είναι καμιά δωδεκάρα αυτές που έχω και με ανάλυση 2592 x 1944).

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ περιμένω με ανυπομονησια το *meeting της επιστροφής*!!!!!

----------


## Saxtus

> Να και μερικές από τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες. Ας με ειδοποιήσει κάποιος αν πρέπει να μπουν μαζί με τις άλλες (είναι καμιά δωδεκάρα αυτές που έχω και με ανάλυση 2592 x 1944).


Και δεν τις βάζεις; Έτσι κι αλλιώς τσάμπα είναι! Αρκεί να έχεις χρόνο να τις ανεβάσεις (προσοχή: κάθε φορά ανέβαζε ως 10MB max -- αφού ανέβουν, ανεβάζεις τα επόμενα 10MB κ.ο.κ.).

----------


## Saxtus

> *Thanks* saxtus! Πολύ καλό!


Όμως ήταν πολύ βράδυ το meeting και δεν βλέπαμε την τύφλα μας από ένα σημείο και μετά. Αλλιώς πιστεύω ότι θα έβγαιναν περισσότερες και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> *Thanks* saxtus! Πολύ καλό!
> 
> 
> Όμως ήταν πολύ βράδυ το meeting και δεν βλέπαμε την τύφλα μας από ένα σημείο και μετά. Αλλιώς πιστεύω ότι θα έβγαιναν περισσότερες και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες.



Sony NightFraming rulez!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Αυτό που περιμένατε όλοι!
Το καλοκαιρινό blockbuster που θα σπάσει τα ταμεία.
Δράση και καταπληκτικά ειδικά εφέ
Ταινία που έχει προταθεί για το χρυσό φάσκελο στο φεστιβάλ των Κλανών.

*wiresounds
proudly presents*

*"Neopas sta Sagonia tou Papashark"*

mpeg1 format zipped



El Loco

----------


## papashark

Ούτε να φάει ένα νέοπα δεν μπορεί κανείς με την υσηχία του......

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Γι΄αυτό και χαλάει με ανορθογραφίες την ησυχία (ήτα, ύψιλον) άλλων !

----------


## racer

Xaxaxaxa,

Egw de fenome pouthena!!! ouaaaaaa, sto epomeno meeting tha pozarw! ::

----------

